# Extension Homemakers



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I'd like to learn more about the Homemakers group that some county Extensions have. I'd like to get it going here but don't know anything about it. Anyone here belong to one, or know where I could get some info? I'd like to sound at least half-way intelligent when I suggest it at the Extension office!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

oooh I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm drawing a blank here. What exactly is a homemaker's group?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I dont know.. lol thats why I'm watching lol sounds good


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

The Extension homemaker program is part of the Big Ag/factory-farming agenda to separate homemaking from agriculture. The objective is to trans-nationalize our system of agricultural production, to reduce the number of family members working together on each farm (thereby consolidating the power base, as well as requiring more machinery, boon for the manufacturers), and to train homemakers in a unilateral-dependency-based system of home food management, in other words, to prepare food from "store-bought" ingredients and to consider farming as "just a business"; I could get into it more but point being, it is not a good thing.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

zealot said:


> The Extension homemaker program is part of the Big Ag/factory-farming agenda to separate homemaking from agriculture. The objective is to trans-nationalize our system of agricultural production, to reduce the number of family members working together on each farm (thereby consolidating the power base, as well as requiring more machinery, boon for the manufacturers), and to train homemakers in a unilateral-dependency-based system of home food management, in other words, to prepare food from "store-bought" ingredients and to consider farming as "just a business"; I could get into it more but point being, it is not a good thing.


I was involved in one in North Carolina and I have no idea where in the world you got that but it is simply not true at all. I would really appreciate such types of propaganda staying out of this forum; this is not GC.

The Extension Homemaker program is simply a program to teach women the skills of homemaking; such as canning/preserving, making healthy choices in feeding your family (ie: less processed foods, grains, changes in the food pyramid, etc.); finding more efficient ways in dealing with energy needs; recycling; sewing/knitting/quilting, etc.; housekeeping; etc., etc.

The program varies from county to county and depends on the needs and wants of the women within your county. Not all extension offices have a homemakers program; again depending on the needs, age groups, etc. of the county. 

It was originally established when women broke away from the home front and no longer had the more "traditional" homemaking skills. It was meant as a revival of those skills and so that younger women could learn from the more experienced.


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry about "propaganda on the forum"; I was trying to explain that the Ext. Homemakers program IS propaganda.

I know why they SAY they started the program, but there's also a "Rest Of The Story" and that's what I was trying to explain.

And of course it's all USDA stuff: they teach USDA canning methods, USDA food pyramid, USDA-recommended this or that. The ladies who organize the local program probably don't even know about the propaganda agenda, but the Ag commissioners up in Washington do. Yes, you can bet your Mason jar collection that they do.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

zealot said:


> Sorry about "propaganda on the forum"; I was trying to explain that the Ext. Homemakers program IS propaganda.
> 
> I know why they SAY they started the program, but there's also a "Rest Of The Story" and that's what I was trying to explain.
> 
> And of course it's all USDA stuff: they teach USDA canning methods, USDA food pyramid, USDA-recommended this or that. The ladies who organize the local program probably don't even know about the propaganda agenda, but the Ag commissioners up in Washington do. Yes, you can bet your Mason jar collection that they do.


I don't really think that using government provided information constitutes a conspiracy or propaganda. People are always free to learn more about things on their own using whatever information is available to them. Having the USDA provide the initial learning materials seems harmless to me. My thoughts are that this is better than nothing. Better than having no interest or education on how to prepare and preserve foods. The important thing is getting people interested, then they can continue on their own from there.

I called my local extension office and left a message (it being Sunday and all), I'd be interested in finding out if we have a program like this here or if we can GET ONE started. That would great.

donsgal


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

I am the vice-president of our county Extension Homemakers and president of one of the local clubs and a member of a second club. We have meetings once a month and have a great time. We do a lot of charity work, sewing days for hospital gowns for infants, bereavement gowns for infants, book bags for children head start, donate books to head start, donate to nursing homes, adopt nursing home patients, have community garage sales, holiday bazaars, work in food stands (volunteer) during the fair, exhibit items in adult category at fair, and many other things to numerous to mention. I would like to know what is wrong with any of this??? We also have a lot of fun and get out of the house and away from jobs once in a while. We even invite our husbands to special night out meals occasionally. Your local county Extension office can give you information on joining a club. You do not even have to join in your own county but go to another if you choose.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Oh - I knew someone would have some info! The only things I found on-line were some cooking & nutrition classes, but nothing about the program. 

Is there a web-site for Homemakers info? Or do I just talk to the secretary again - who hadn't heard of it - & tell her there is a program & pretty please look it up? I do know there isn't one within driving distance. I already cook & preserve & I very much want to learn how to sew. I'm almost 55 - am I too old? :help:

And I see nothing wrong with USDA methods of canning. It's what I learned & what I teach. I wouldn't eat something canned just any old way! :duel:


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

I live in Indiana and Purdue University is our source for 4-H and Home Extension. We have a web site for the state of Indiana and some counties have their own web sites also. Ours is Indiana Extension Homemaker Assocation or I.E.H.A. Check the internet for your state. It should be Washington Extension Homemaker Association.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Thanks, Jer! I'll look it up. :happy:


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Nothing on the web for Washington. Looks like we'll be starting something new! My sil in WI is in a homemakers club, but it isn't, as far as I know, connected with the Extension. I've envied her - it sounds like so much fun!


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

We have one in our county here in Nebraska. There is a monthly leader training lesson and then community lessons on different topics. The clubs meet at different places, different times. If I remember right, some of our lessons may be on-line for everyone to use.

http://lancaster.unl.edu/home/fce/

In our state they are called Family and Community Education Clubs or FCE

I did find the lessons on-line, these are just a few - 

http://communityprograms.unl.edu/programs.html

Even if your county extension office doesn't offer the program, maybe your state organization does. Not every county in our state has FCE.

Let me know if you need help finding your local extension office - I can look it up for you - or if you want your state extension office - same thing.

Good luck!!


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

zealot said:


> Sorry about "propaganda on the forum"; I was trying to explain that the Ext. Homemakers program IS propaganda.
> 
> I know why they SAY they started the program, but there's also a "Rest Of The Story" and that's what I was trying to explain.
> 
> And of course it's all USDA stuff: they teach USDA canning methods, USDA food pyramid, USDA-recommended this or that. The ladies who organize the local program probably don't even know about the propaganda agenda, but the Ag commissioners up in Washington do. Yes, you can bet your Mason jar collection that they do.


Silly - they use those resources because they've been researched. 

Just like I'm SURE the lessons we had on:

*Caring for an Elderly/Disabled Parent
*Volunteerism
*Strength Training to Improve Muscle Tone....

are ALL propoganda lessons for the Government.... 

Someone has their little ol tin foil hat on a bit too tight.


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

I called our local extension office and the education extension agent is out today but left a message and she will do some research for Washington state. I will let you know what she finds. I did find that different states sometimes have different names for their organizations. Good luck.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Thanks! That's above & beyond! :clap:


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I was involved in Ohio for a number. Truely enjoyed. Learned alot. Still have great freinds..


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Another resource to check with would be a Family Living Agent/Educator with your extension. The Agriculture agent may not be aware. Where I am in WI, our family living agent covers 3 counties.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Good answer Barons Mom - her tin foil *is* a little too tight! UK supplies some of our lessons and internet resources provide others..........

Homemakers here in Kentucky do a wonderful community service along with meeting together once a month and enjoying a lesson, a game, a devotional, a meal and all the fellowship you can stand. We've also gotten together this month to stitch a quilt for Camp Courageous, to plan our Homecoming in August, to plan international night where we get together and have someone from another country teach us about other nationalities or other religions. Sounds like the Homeland Security needs to come get us all in line eh? We are running rampant! We raise money for playground furniture for our local park and playground. We support our volunteer fire fighters and work hard! 

When my husband and I moved into the area, it was a wonderful way for me to get into the community and meat some of the female leaders of the community and to get us known around the little town we live in. We are great friends and these women have welcomed me wholeheartedly! I am president of our local club and enjoy it alot!


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

Washington State University is in charge of the Extension Offices in your state and they do not have Home Extension Clubs. That is no reason not to start one. My county educator said she will help you. Her name and address will be sent to you in a PM. Our local club started in 1922 by Farm Bureau Insurance ladies. You don't have to be associated with anyone to start a club. If you are young mothers you can meet monthly at McDonald's and let the kids play in the playground and have lunch. If in a retirement community meet there. You can find information on the internet and I am sure your local or my local extension office can get you info. You can volunteer to make baby blankets, toys, gowns for local hospitals, walker pockets, bingo prizes, lap robes for nursing homes. The ideas are endless. See if your local fair will let you exhibit items you make at the fair. Take day trips, go out to eat, invite the whole family to a day out with a picnic lunch. Just have fun. Check other states for more info. Sending you a PM. Good Luck.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Thanks! I'm going to talk with the Extension folks to see if we can do something under the Extension umbrella. If not - there are other ways!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I belonged to an Extension Homemakers Club in Houston during the 80's and it was as Karen, Jer, and Luvrulz described. It's a great way to improve one's homemaking and craft skills, work on fun projects for those in need, and make some good friendships. If there's not one in your area, my advice would be if you're interested, to get one started. I'll bet you'll find others real quick that will be interested also. Sometimes, it just takes one to take a lead and go with it.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I haven't been able to talk with our Ext. agent yet - she's on vacation - but I did talk with the secretary (she's a master food preserver, too) & the lady in charge of the Ag Center at the fairgrounds. Both are excited about it! :bouncy:

I think this thing is going to take off! Lori (the Ag ctr & fair person) liked my idea of Homemaker of the Year (which I got from the Columbia Co Fair in OR) that she wants to do it this year - I was going to wait until next year! 

SO - I've got more phone calls to make - more people to talk to - & I have to find one of those naturally organized people to help me. I'm big on enthusiasm, short on organizing.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

I love this Creed for our state FCE clubs:


*Nebraska Family and Community Education Club Creed:*

I BELIEVE a nation is as strong as the communities of which it is composed,

I BELIEVE my community is as strong as its homes.

I BELIEVE as a homemaker, my responsibilities are:

*To Guard the morals and ideas of my family; 
*the mental, physical, and spiritual health in my home. 
*To be myself without conceit, envy or false pride, that 

I may seek and appreciate the better things in life.

To grow by study, observation and participation in the affairs of the home, community, nation, and world.

To share what I have in talents, time, and material wealth with others.

I BELIEVE in my job as a homemaker, a magnificent challenge, with heartwarming compensations.

--Sharon Club, Lancaster County


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Another idea would be to maybe get the interest of your 4H clubs and their instructors. How exciting to start a club! We have a statewide group meeting coming up in May - does your state do that?


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

luvrulz said:


> Another idea would be to maybe get the interest of your 4H clubs and their instructors. How exciting to start a club! We have a statewide group meeting coming up in May - does your state do that?


Nebraska does have district and state meetings - but, optional for people to attend.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

zealot said:


> The Extension homemaker program is part of the Big Ag/factory-farming agenda to separate homemaking from agriculture. The objective is to trans-nationalize our system of agricultural production, to reduce the number of family members working together on each farm (thereby consolidating the power base, as well as requiring more machinery, boon for the manufacturers), and to train homemakers in a unilateral-dependency-based system of home food management, in other words, to prepare food from "store-bought" ingredients and to consider farming as "just a business"; I could get into it more but point being, it is not a good thing.



Zealot -- good choice for a screen name! :goodjob: I'm not sure its that blatent, most extension agents I've talked with are hard working people interest in farming and farmers.


----------



## Blu_Sky (Apr 6, 2008)

this sounds so great. Now I will have to track down my ext office an look into it in my area. Despite Zealots concern for my welfare and that of my family I feel that I can learn new skills in the company of like minded women in my area with minimum corruption to my person.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Blu_Sky said:


> this sounds so great. Now I will have to track down my ext office an look into it in my area. Despite Zealots concern for my welfare and that of my family I feel that I can learn new skills in the company of like minded women in my area with minimum corruption to my person.


Me too! I don't think I'm going to get brainwashed into buying chemical laden foods at the store! The whole point is to help women become MORE self-sufficient, not less! :rock:


----------



## Blu_Sky (Apr 6, 2008)

I think some people just like to get a reaction.


----------

